# Simplicity Laundry Detergent?



## Kaci2005 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I can't seem to find the free & clear version of purex anywhere. So I bought something I thought looked good, it's called Simplicity. It's hypoallergenic, non-toxic, biodegradable, phosfate free, AND they don't test on animals or humans, lol. Not sure why they needed to write that last part on the bottle, I guess most detergent companies do? Anyway, has anyone ever heard of this? Is it ok to use for cloth diapers? I plan on starting with it once Peyton's new dipes arrive. Got it at wal-mart because I really didn't feel like driving to yet another store to get Seventh Generation laundry soap.

BTW: My dd has VERY sensitive skin, so I can't use anything that isn't f&c or hypoallergenic. Everyone recommends tide but I just know she'll react to it.


----------



## mousebandit (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't know about the detergent, but I got the dryer sheets and I just hate them. (In fact I'm freecycling two full boxes!) They work pretty okay, but they're just weird and stiff and different. You might give the detergent a try and let us know, but I give the dryer sheets two thumbs down!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## Kaci2005 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Hope someone knows about it.


----------



## Kaci2005 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bumping...really need to know before my new diapers get here...


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I've never heard of it. But I definitely would NOT use Tide!! Here's a chart of detergents. You want one that says NO all the way across the chart for diapers (and sensitive skin). We use Planet or CountrySave. I have really sensitive skin, and they both work great for me. And for our cloth diapers.


----------



## Kaci2005 (Jun 5, 2008)

I use a chart like that but it's at pinstripes and polkadots. That's why I was trying to find purex f&c. Unfortunately they don't list Simplicity on their website.


----------

